# Cold starting: where did my initial high rpm idle go?



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

We all know that the 2.5 revs high on cold starts (~1200 rpm) and slows down after a bit. This is normal behavior.

Well, my 2007 has been doing this forever, but in the last week or two (coinciding with it getting pretty damn cold out), it'll start up to 700-800 rpm and just idle -- no high revs. Otherwise seems pretty normal besides taking a bit more crank to turn over this morning (it was -3.5C out). Anybody have any idea why my car would be doing this all of a sudden?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think when it's below 40 or so, you don't get that high start up. Mine the same way.
I wish it would start up that way all the time.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

HIBB 304 said:


> I think when it's below 40 or so, you don't get that high start up. Mine the same way.
> I wish it would start up that way all the time.


Fascinating. Well, that might explain it.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats just strange, I have never had that with my car. Mine always starts up at around 1300 or so RPMS and works its way down. Between 1200 and 1100 I hear the SAI kick in to warm up the cats and other then that just keeps going till it reaches 600 rpms.


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

My car's been doing the exact same thing. I just moved north to a cold weather state and now it doesn't run the high idle rpm's when I start it. Everything sounds normal otherwise so I just put it out of my mind. I have a stock 2008 Rabbit.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

I think its normal, I noticed the same thing with mine since the temp dropped


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

High idle startup is to warm the cat up quick for emissions. Warming up a relly cold cat would damage it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine does the samething. 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

I've noticed that when the temp is around the 40F area that the high idle is gone, but above that its there.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the car is warming the o2 sensors/cat by opening the fuel injectors all the way and flooding your exhaust with burning gasoline.

as it states in our manual, if it is too cold or too hot, this will not occur because it can cause damage to the catalytic converter.


this whole process is for emisions and you should thank your car on the days it doesn't waste your gas, especially those of us running a cat delete that get zero benefit from this stupid system. basically, our cars run so clean these days that they have nothing left to do other than add junk like this to them so the EPA can stay employed, instead of cleaning up real messes with their priceless time.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

tchilds said:


> the car is warming the o2 sensors/cat by opening the fuel injectors all the way and flooding your exhaust with burning gasoline.
> 
> as it states in our manual, if it is too cold or too hot, this will not occur because it can cause damage to the catalytic converter.


x2, not enough coffee this morning


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

when i bought my car off the show room floor, the salesman says to me "read that manual, there are 101 things to know about these cars" :heart:

i told my friend the same thing when he bought the new ford fiesta. 10,000 miles later he broke his gas cap because the fiesta uses a fancy capless system w/special filling tool in the trunk.


----------



## jdcardona1995 (Jan 1, 2018)

*HIgh idle rpms at cold start are gone. I no it is not normal especially on super cold NY nights.*

MY car has always started at 1200 or so rpms and worked its way down now it starts at 1100 rpms and matter of seconds goes to 800 rpms.
also my car is randomly shutting off when i come to a stop. Usually when i step on my gas and let my rpms go above 4000, when i slow down itll shut off like it cant handle it. 
what could it be ??


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

jdcardona1995 said:


> MY car has always started at 1200 or so rpms and worked its way down now it starts at 1100 rpms and matter of seconds goes to 800 rpms.
> also my car is randomly shutting off when i come to a stop. Usually when i step on my gas and let my rpms go above 4000, when i slow down itll shut off like it cant handle it.
> what could it be ??


The rev spike at start up going away below 35 degrees (F) is normal. As for your engine shutting off, that isn't normal. Does your CEL or EPC light come on? I have had random issues in the past wit hit shutting off at idle but always associated with a warning light. And a restart cleared it.


----------

